# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Знакомьтесь - Billy'S band [swing, 40s, swing jazz, 30s]

## Sanych

*Billy'S band - Романтический алко-джаз из Петербурга*
Состав:
Контрабас, вокал, пианино - Билли Новик
Гитара, оркестровые тарелки, вой - Андрей Рыжик
Баян, перкуссия, вой - Антон Матезиус
Cаксофон, пианино, том, перкуссия - Михаил Жидких

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> Billy's Band- История группы
> Начинавшееся как ни к чему не обязывающая музыкальная шутка для друзей и знакомых, группа BILLY'S BAND стала, пожалуй, самым ярким открытием клубной сцены Питера в 2002 и Москвы 2003, а ее программа, в которой кавер-версии песен Тома Уэйтса органично сменились собственным материалом, смешивающим сюжеты Американской Готики с сугубо местными жизненными наблюдениями, историями и городскими мифами (сами музыканты определяют свой стиль как "РОМАНТИЧЕСКИЙ АНДЕГРАУНД"), создала ему, поистине, культовый статус у слушателей обеих столиц.
> 
> Основатель BILLY'S BAND, Билли Новик родился 30 октября 1975 в Ленинграде, Купчино, и свою первую группу РЕАНИМАЦИЯ, в которой сам он играл на барабанах и пел, организовал ещё школьником, в конце 80-х. Главным достижением группы стало участие в общегородском конкурсе самодеятельности питерских профтехучилищ весной 1990, где РЕАНИМАЦИЯ заняла третье место, получив ценный приз в виде комплекта пластинок отечественных эстрадных исполнителей. Сразу после этого РЕАНИМАЦИЯ распалась, а Новик на следующие пять лет стал соло-гитаристом группы ОСКОЛКИ, лидером которой был поющий бас-гитарист Алексей Кривский.
> 
> ОСКОЛКИ регулярно играли на битловских днях рождений, устраиваемых Колей Васиным и в единичных в то время рок-н-ролльных клубах. В 1995 Новик ушёл, потеряв интерес к музыке, а ОСКОЛКИ незаметно распались. Следующие четыре года он посвятил окончанию Санкт-Петербургской Педиатрической Медицинской Академии, затем еще три года работал в детской больнице № 5 по специальности врач-патологоанатом и о сцене не помышлял. Тем не менее, в в июле 1999 он неожиданно для себя вернулся в шоу-бизнес, став директором нового клуба "Boom Brothers", открывшегося в подвале многоэтажного дома на Охте. Арт-директором "Boom Brothers" стал молодой гитарист Андрей "Рыжик" Резников, ранее выступавший с группами ПЯТНО (грандж) и ДЕНЬ Д. (панк-рок)
> 
> Примерно тогда же Новик впервые открыл для себя творчество Тома Уэйтса - знакомство состоялось благодаря альбому "Early Years part 1" (1971), на котором был представлен самый ранний материал американского композитора, певца и киноактёра. Попробовав спеть песни Уэйтса и обнаружив, что всем, кто их слышал, его весьма близкие к оригиналу интерпретации явно пришлись по душе, Новик решился исполнить их со сцены, для чего пригласил в будущую группу Резникова.
> 
> ...





*Скачать видео Billy'S band* на песню - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*BILLY's BAND ОТМЕТЯТ ЮБИЛЕЙ "ДЕВЯТЬ с ПОЛОВИНОЙ"*


_Даже если ты – конченый лузер, 
значит из этого и надо делать бизнес.
Билли Новик_

Если планомерно действовать вопреки законам шоу-бизнеса, успех обязательно придет, - такой странный закон вывела группа Billy’s Band. Главное при этом – не останавливаться, потому что, как говорит Билли Новик, «ни одна собака не станет мочиться на движущийся автомобиль». 

Billy’s Band не останавливаются уже 9 1/2 лет. За этот внушительный срок им удалось не заключить ни одного контракта с крупным рекорд-лейблом, не попасть под опеку какого-нибудь большого продюсера, так и не стать «форматным» артистом ни для одного канала – и при этом ни секунды не переживать по этому поводу, гастролировать безостановочно и примерно раз в год выпускать по очередной – хорошей - пластинке.

Они ничего не делают «как надо». Только так, как нравится им самим. Поэтому все больше времени проводят на театральных сценах и стараются превратить любой концерт в некое действо, в котором с музыкой на равных парадоксальные истории лирического героя и визуальные образы (здесь ребятам всегда помогает арт-трио «Пурга» и VJ Макс Тигай). Они отказываются от предложения Первого канала сняться для новогоднего эфира, потому что им не нравится выбор песни (Первый канал обижается, но потом все равно зовет в очередной раз на «Достояние республики» - ведь таких талантливых интерпретаторов как Billy’s Band еще поискать). Отказывают в выступлении олигарху, потому что сыграть в этот день концерт в маленьком клубе для них важнее. 

Формально Billy’s Band – рок-группа, больше того, они даже собираются записать альбом с таким названием – Billy’s Band In Rock. Но при этом Билли Новик сотоварищи играют свинг, причем настолько хорошо, что минувшим летом, пока коллеги колесили по рок-сборищам между Рязанью и Тверью, Billy’s Band с успехом вывезли свой «алкоджаз» на крупнейшие джазовые фестивали в Рочестере и Торонто, а самый престижный - Монреальский – так и вовсе открывали. На этом фоне уже совсем не кажется странным, что именно Билли Новика компания Disney позвала озвучивать джазмена Луи в своем прошлогоднем мультхите «Принцесса и лягушка».

К собственному почти юбилею неутомимый бенд приготовил своим поклонникам сразу 2 подарка - настоящую виниловую пластинку «The Best Of», песни для которой не только тщательно отбирались, но и специально под винил перезаписывались, и долгожданный DVD с музыкальным спектаклем «Блюз в голове». По традиции приобрести эти релизы можно будет только во время концертов группы. 

Юбилейный тур «Billy’s Band - 9 1/2» стартует 10 октября в питерском ЛенКОНЦЕРТЕ/ХХХ. 20 октября – Москва, Театр Киноактера, ну и далее Billy’s Band в пути со всеми остановками. Ищите афиши на заборах вашего города и помните: счастье есть – надо только ждать!

----------

